# Diabetes news 20/04/09



## Admin (Apr 20, 2009)

*Diabetics in stem-cell trial go for years without insulin jab *
Patients with type 1 diabetes who received an experimental stem-cell treatment have been able to go as long as four years without needing insulin, researchers say. Dr Iain Frame quoted.
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article6094109.ece
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...ansplants-free-diabetics-from-daily-jabs.html


----------

